# AZERBAIJAN | Railways



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> As far as I know, the train Moscow-Baku was not allowed for use by foreigners. Is it still the case today ?


Russia opened its borders again to the South Caucasus since last summer.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Theijs said:


> Russia opened its borders again to the South Caucasus since last summer.


Excellent, many thanks for that information. Baku comes now back on my
destination list.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

http://www.azadliq.org/archive/news/20131116/1/1.html?id=25170095

Azerbaijan to buy 30 units from Stadler Rail. The exact model is not mentioned.
According to the link, a local manufacturing plant will be set up.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 8, 2009)

Google translate says that they bought 30 units...


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Google translate says that they bought 30 units...


Yes, you are right. It is 30.


----------



## BaKuCiTy (May 15, 2011)

they gonna produce Stadler trains in Azerbaijan after having build the factory in Ganja. soon we will have more informations


----------



## GardensByTheBay (Jan 10, 2014)

When is *Baku-Tibilisi-Kars* railway project finished ?


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

GardensByTheBay said:


> When is *Baku-Tibilisi-Kars* railway project finished ?


Azerbaijan's part of this project is almost finished, but Georgian side yet to finish theirs(they can't seem too, despite all the cheap credit Azerbaijan provides them).


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Azerbaijan: Ganja to soon launch locomotive production*










Azerbaijan’s second largest city, Ganja, will soon launch the manufacture of locomotives under an agreement between Azerbaijan Railways and Swiss Stadler Rail Group.
The locomotives produced in Ganja will be used on the Baku-Tbilisi-Kars railway. Azerbaijan also plans to purchase 30 railway coaches from Stadler Rail 

Group.
Source: www.today.az Photo: www.stadlerrail.com

Railwayinsider.eu


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

mavis_dark said:


> Azerbaijan's part of this project is almost finished, but Georgian side yet to finish theirs(they can't seem too, despite all the cheap credit Azerbaijan provides them).


it's blame of Azerbaijanian companies which are building the railway!!


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

mavis_dark said:


> Azerbaijan's part of this project is almost finished, but Georgian side yet to finish theirs(they can't seem too, despite all the cheap credit Azerbaijan provides them).


- Not the same economic conditions in the two countries ;
- Much more work on the Georgian side...


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Ilgar said:


> *Azerbaijan: Ganja to soon launch locomotive production*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as I know , the purchased ones will be used in Baku-Tbilisi-Kars 
while by the time factory gets completed , locally manufactured ones will be replacing the soviet trains?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...s-orders-alstom-kz8a-freight-locomotives.html
> 
> *Azerbaijan Railways orders Alstom KZ8A freight locomotives*
> 12 May 2014
> ...


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

tbilisky said:


> it's blame of Azerbaijanian companies which are building the railway!!


Of course it is


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-baku-tbilisi-kars-sleeping-car-contract.html
> 
> *Stadler signs Baku – Tbilisi – Kars sleeping car contract*
> 12 Jun 2014
> ...


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/locomotives/azerbaijan-railways-to-order-62-electric-locomotives.html?channel=542
AZERBAIJAN Railways (ADY) has issued a tender for technical supervision and technical support services in preparation for the procurement of 62 electric locomotives for the Baku – Beyuk – Kesik corridor, which is currently being upgraded.

The $US 450m modernisation project, which is being financed by the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD), includes the conversion of the route from 3kV dc to 25kV 50Hz ac electrification.

The order will comprise 50 freight locomotives and 12 passenger units. The deadline for expressions of interest in the technical support contract is August 11.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Bakı vağzalının təmirini və yaxud daha doğrusu yenidənqurulmasını niyə başlamırlar? Görən nəyi gözləyirlər. Əqər köcürəcək olsalar, onda ən azından bir xəbər çıxardı.


----------



## svenben (Jul 7, 2014)

Pray that they include some sort of temperature controls in the new cars. It was 90F last time I took a new sleeper car from Baku to Tbilisi.. with no window.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

svenben said:


> Pray that they include some sort of temperature controls in the new cars. It was 90F last time I took a new sleeper car from Baku to Tbilisi.. with no window.


In the new cars they will, as they will be supplied by Stadler. 
It can also be insanely cold, especially in the west of Azerbaijan, so I hope they take care of this.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Galandar said:


> Bakı vağzalının təmirini və yaxud daha doğrusu yenidənqurulmasını niyə başlamırlar? Görən nəyi gözləyirlər. Əqər köcürəcək olsalar, onda ən azından bir xəbər çıxardı.


Köçürəcəklərinə inanmıram, çünki bu həddən artıq vəsait və vaxt tələb edir. 
Amma razıyam ki, vağzal təcili rekonstruksiya edilməlidir. 
Məncə bunu vaxtında etmək olar, nəzərə alsaq ki, yeni vaqonlar və lokomotivlər 2016-dan əvvəl Bakıya gəlməyəcək.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Ilham Aliyev reviewed a newly-brought electric railcar*

President of the Republic of Azerbaijan Ilham Aliyev has reviewed a newly-brought electric railcar.

Transport Minister Ziya Mammadov and chairman of Azerbaijan Railways CJSC Javid Gurbanov informed the head of state about the redevelopment work on Baku-Sumgayit-Baku ring railway.

It was noted that the railway is 91km in length, with its two-line part being 85km and one-line section 4.4 km in length. The remaining 1.6 km long section of the railway will be 1.6 km in length. The Baku-Sumgayit ring railway is divided into two sections. The first section features 42km long Baku-Bilajari-Sumgayıt line, and the second includes 49km long Baku-Zabrat-Sumgayıt line. Reconstruction work has already been completed on the 55km long section of the railway.

The head of state was informed of the project of the Heydar Aliyev International Airport railway line. The railway line, which will be 25km in length, will contribute to the easing of traffic congestion in the city.

President Ilham Aliyev then reviewed the electric railcar.

KISS double-decker electric railcar was produced at Stadler Minsk factory of Stadler Rail Group company. The train has 396 seats, including 84 business class seats, and have a total capacity of 919 passengers. The railcars will go between Baku passenger station and Koroglu metro station during the first European Games, and will then be used on the Baku-Khirdalan-Sumgayit railway line. The trains will travel in Baku with an average speed of 63km per hour.

President Ilham Aliyev drove the railcar.

It was noted that the railway line will carry an estimated 30,000-35,000 passengers on a daily basis.














































http://en.president.az/articles/15449


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Baku-Sumgayit-Baku ring railway:


----------



## [atomic] (Oct 12, 2013)

Azer_Akhundov said:


>


the livery looks amazing :drool:


----------



## vl8 (May 4, 2012)

Baku station.


----------



## vl8 (May 4, 2012)

New TE33A (GE Evolution) diesel locomotive for Azerbaijan Railways.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Renovation of Baku Railway Station*




























































Archico Engineering Company


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

Big disappointment!!! What is new in this renovation?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

intelligentBG said:


> Big disappointment!!! What is new in this renovation?


Main building and platforms are better than current ones. Also railway station will be connected with "28 May" subway station. It will be more comfortable for passengers.


----------



## vl8 (May 4, 2012)

New TE33A diesel locomotives (GE Evolution) for Azerbaijan


----------



## timis2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Since the country uses the Latin alphabet , why the locomotive number is written in old Soviet style ?

ТЭ instead of TE?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe it's something to do with international trains?

In Latvia all mainline diesel locomotives also are in Cyrillic while all shunter locomotives (except unmodernised ČME3) and all domestic passenger trains are in Latin.

Then again - in Lithuania everything is in Latin...


----------



## Kazai_Ishimura (Jul 9, 2015)

Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railway Project should be opened at the end of 2015


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

vl8 said:


> New TE33A diesel locomotives (GE Evolution) for Azerbaijan



do you have any info about the order ? number of units and etc.?


----------



## vl8 (May 4, 2012)

hater said:


> do you have any info about the order ? number of units and etc.?


7 or 8 units


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Two more ER-2 trains:



















https://trainpix.org/photo/137850/
https://trainpix.org/photo/135830/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ves-kazakh-built-locomotives.html?channel=528
> 
> *Azerbaijan receives Kazakh-built locomotives*
> Monday, August 03, 2015
> ...


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*French "Alstom" company to establish joint venture in Azerbaijan*










French "Alstom" company intends to establish joint venture in Azerbaijan. For this reason, currently, the company is carrying out talks with "Baku Metro". a description of the company's General Vice-president of Russia and the CIS countries, Martin Vaujour said it to Report.

According to him, "Alstom" is hoping to sign a contract with "Baku Metro" by the end of this year: "The importance of this agreement is that we will able to organize joint production in Baku. We work and prepare together with Baku Metro on contractions of trains, interior and exterior design of them and others. The issues on the transfer of technologies in the enterprise, number of employees, as well as the financial cost of the plant, etc. will be discussed. All this takes time. We will start to work when the contract is signed."

In spite of the world financial crisis as well as in Azerbaijan, M.Vaujour noted that the construction of the new lines are expected to be up by 2030 and so, new trains are needed.

"The entire world is experiencing a crisis at certain times. However, negotiations are still going on. Perhaps, certain projects can be postponed, but it does not mean the cancellation of them," M.Vaujour said.

Report.az


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Kazai_Ishimura said:


> Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railway Project should be opened at the end of 2015


Someone can post an update on that ?


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

MarcVD said:


> Someone can post an update on that ?


The Georgian part has been completed and the railway will be launched by the end of this year to match the completion of First Phase of Baku Port.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Kazai_Ishimura said:


> Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railway Project should be opened at the end of 2015


What about the Turkish section between Kars and the Georgian border?


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Can anyone explain why the middle cars of the Stadler units are so much shorter than the end cars? The length of the nose does not account for this as the middle cars even have fewer passenger windows. Seems like a strange design decision to me.


----------



## -III- (Jun 2, 2018)

> *Prima AZ8A freight locomotive for Azerbaijan unveiled*
> 
> AZERBAIJAN: The first of 40 Prima T8 AZ8A electric freight locomotives ordered by national railway ADY was unveiled at the EKZ factory at Astana in Kazakhstan on June 27.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*The ESh2 Eurasia Double-deck Electric Trains at Baku Railway Station*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/97915/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

The remaining part of Baku ring railway (6 stations) will be opened this year.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Inauguration of Sabunchu-Pirshaghi line of Baku circular railway*


















































































https://president.az/articles/34846


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

A yellow line on the parking ? no sense


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

VITORIA MAN said:


> A yellow line on the parking ? no sense


Even though Azerbaijan has signed Vienna Convention on Road Signs and Signals, currently parking on yellow line is not prohibited in Azerbaijan. Parking is prohibited only if there is "stopping prohibited" or "parking prohibited" sign. Every street in Baku is marked with yellow lines but you can park if there is no appropriate sign prohibiting parking.

I know it sounds ridiculous, but we all hope that one day government will fix this issue and stop drawing yellow lines everywhere.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

why is it painted then ?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

VITORIA MAN said:


> why is it painted then ?


Because, it looks nice on asphalt


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Absheron circular railway is completed with the opening of two more stations today:*























































https://president.az/articles/36206


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

ADY stars reconstruction and doubling of the Güzdək - Qaradağ line: 









Güzdək-Qaradağ dəmir yolu xəttinin yenidən qurulmasına başlanılıb


Azərbaycan Dəmir Yolları




ady.az





Ghostpoet


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Azerbaijan starts rebuilding in newly won territories*











Azerbaijan starts rebuilding in newly won territories


Azerbaijan is pushing forward with an ambitious plan to reconstruct the territories that it recently won from Armenia, many of which have been virtually leveled since Baku lost control of them in the 1990s.




eurasianet.org


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Azerbaijan: Construction of Kars-Gyumri-Nakhchivan-Meghri-Baku railway will cost $434,000,000

Director of the Center for Analysis of Economic Reforms and Communication of Azerbaijan Vyusal Ghasimli has declared that construction of the Kars-Gyumri-Nakhchivan-Meghri-Baku railway will cost $434,000,000.
“If we take into consideration the fact that there can be railway communication from Kars to Gyumri, then overall, based on the calculations of all foreign sources, construction of the Kars-Gyumri-Nakhchivan-Meghri-Baku road will cost $434,000,000,” he stated.
According to him, the Kars-Nakhchivan-Meghri-Zangelan-Baku railway will connect Azerbaijan to the Nakhchivan Autonomous Republic, while Armenia will be able to have transport communication with Russia. Ghasimli stated that “by using Azerbaijan’s resources, Armenia can have railway communication with Russia in two directions, including Gyumri-Nakhchivan-Meghri-Baku and Ijevan-Ghazakh-Baku.









Azerbaijan: Construction of Kars-Gyumri-Nakhchivan-Meghri-Baku railway will cost $434,000,000


According to him, the Kars-Nakhchivan-Meghri-Zangelan-Baku...




news.am


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Azerbaijan Launches New Railway to Facilitate Inland Travel


Traveling from Azerbaijan’s capital Baku to the city of Gabala, one of the country’s main touristic destinations, has become a lot faster




caspiannews.com


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Azerbaijan commences railway line in liberated regions


100-kilometer railway line to connect town of Horadiz and Agbend town on Armenian border - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

The Shifting Geography of the South Caucasus


The traditional geopolitical boundaries that have defined the South Caucasus in the post-Cold War era are shifting as the region becomes increasingly connected to the eastern Mediterranean and wider Middle East.




carnegieendowment.org


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

__





Armenia proposing restoration of rail route through Azerbaijan to Russia


Armenia and Azerbaijan are struggling to agree where a new connecting railroad should go.




eurasianet.org


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting that they speak of a route via Armenia. I recall Turkey wanted to bypass Armenia via Nachivan.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Theijs said:


> Interesting that they speak of a route via Armenia. I recall Turkey wanted to bypass Armenia via Nachivan.


Acoording to authorities, the route will go through, Igdir-Nakhchivan-Megri-Zangilan-Fizuli-Baku.


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Zangezur corridor between Turkey, Azerbaijan to revive region


The Zangezur corridor, which has become a key talking point for Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev, will contribute to the region and provide a new link...




www.google.com


----------

